# PANO? Luxating Patella ? HELP!



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

I will try to make this short and sweet and down to the point, bare with me here. 

Female, 9months old, started limping at 7 months old on and off, very rarely.
toward the end of 7 months, became a constant thing! 
Near middle of 8 months, would happen everytime we go outside! 

Hip Pre-lims were done, seen by 2 doctors, Dogs hips are fine and have a chance of going Excellent with OFA. 

Today is the second time her knees are popping.. (luxating) 
Breeder says chance of Pano, since she hit a growth spurt all at once. 

I am at my wits end, and just feel like breaking down and crying... I would go to the vet, but if its Pano, he will prescribe Rimadyl, and i dont like rimadyl...AND not to mention, his wife (also doc) just had a 7 week premature baby, so he is not taking appointments right now.

Can someone, who has went through this, please tell me what you did to fix it...... W.E this is!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would have the knees xrayed as well as shoulders to get a better pcture of what's going on


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Stifles and limbs xrayed will tell you a lot.

Rimadyl worked wonders on zeke when he had pano and it's used short term. It has risks but not more than many other drugs, and it can be an extremely painful condition. Hate to see dogs suffer for fear of a drug. Just my opinion. There are other pain medications as well. Pano will resolve itself.

Good luck with everything and hopefully it is just pano!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My cat has luxating patellas and no hip joints. I put her on joint support and the clicking stopped. 

However, it's not something you can diagnose over the internet. 

If you want to avoid NSAIDS I would get Traumeel or even just Arnica. There are herbal anti-inflammatories you can use too like white willow bark. There's a really good mixed one called, "Tasha's Herbsperin" that's available from Berte's Naturals or you could go on onlynaturalpet.com and see what they have.


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys <3 I am taking her to the vet this week. I am going to get her x-rayed for me to see what all is going on down there. Her front appears to be just fine, but you never know. And i will take it from there.. Ugh, i hate having my pups in pain, and i dont know WTH is going on =[

we JUST moved to the poconos and its hard to find a decent vet that isnt "family" based.. but i found one just yesterday, so i will be making an appointment monday =]

Thanks again


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My vet recommended feeding a lower protein food. I was feeding a large bre3ed grain free that was 36% protein. When we switched to regular adult dog food at 22% protein the limping stopped. 

If the limping didn't stop he was going to do xrays. The last time we were there he was happy with his walk and the way he was moving. Apparently some dog foods make them grow to fast.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Rimadyl isn't the only option for Pano. The pain for Pano also seems to vary a lot from dog to dog. 

Mine never stopped walking around on his limpy leg and was still playful. A holistic vet in California put him on a BIG dose of fish oil (anti-inflammatory) plus glucoasamine-chondroitin-msm plus Ester-C -- she sent me to Trader Joe's to get the supplements (human grade). It took about a week to build up in his system, but it helped. It also cut the duration of the cycles in each leg way down (less than half what this vet said was "average"). He got through it pretty easily with the supplements, and he never slowed down or stopped playing, so I'm pretty sure the pain wasn't severe either. I don't remember doseages (that dog that was a puppy is now an 11-year-old senior!), but your vet ought to be able to help with that.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I fractured my ankle almost 3 months ago and was till hobbling around and not getting any better. I went to Costco and bought their Glucosamine and MSM and fish oil (im not fan of pills and i actually buy multi vitamin gummies just to take vitamins) but in just a week after taking it I started to feel a difference especially in the morning when i woke up , my ankle would usually hurt pretty bad. Now 2 weeks later I can run around a little. I noticed Dex had a limp in front leg after playing last week and have started giving it too him too.


----------

